# Reel tips, Day to day maintenance-Fresh or Salty



## Coasttackleservice (Jul 21, 2010)

Many of the post I have been seeing below can be answered very simply. 
Most Fishing reel problems and Costly repairs in either Fresh or Saltwater can be avoided by following these simple routine practices by the angler.

1. Do not over fill your spool. I get countless reels into the shop that have been overfilled to the point that the line has been allowed to roll over the lip of the spool and damage either the brake system or the pinion gear and bearings. This can also cause problems with the level wind and idle gears. To get the most out of your reel make sure to fill the spool to within 1/8-1/4” inch of the spool lip. Always put a monofilament line backing on reels spooled with braid. Most of the reels I get into the shop with over run issues and drag complaints are a simple but costly repair. Remove the braided line and install a cheap monofilament backer or even Teflon Plumbers tape on the spool before filling. This is also a good practice for drilled or “wiffle” type spools to prevent contaminants such as sand or salt into the reel by way of the spool. The bearings are on the spool shaft and the first thing these contaminants get to is the bearings. Then you run into problems with your cast control brakes and pinion gear and Clutch system.

2. Always lightly rinse your reels with FRESH water after use and put oil in the level wind (Worm Gear). Just let plain tap water run over the reels. Do not spray or force water onto the reels as this allows contaminates to be forced into the inner workings of the reel and can cause major damage or ruin the performance of any reel. Use good quality reel oil on the handle grips (Remove the plugs with a bent paper clip) inside the grips and at the base where they join the handle. Put four drops of oil into the level wind and give the reel a spin or two. One drop of oil in each spool bearing. Wipe the outside of the reel down with something like Rem Oil or something similar. Never use WD40 anywhere around a reel. Do not oil the spool shaft or the hole in the pinion gear that the spool goes into. Take a Cotton swab and pull off the excess cotton until it fits inside the pinion gear and wipe out any dirt or oil that may be in the gear hole. Any trash, oil or contaminants interfere with the free spool of the shaft through the pinion gear. The manufacturers allow proper tolerances in most cases so the spool shaft should not even touch the shaft during the cast.

3. Annually get your reel professionally cleaned and checked out. This is paramount to the longevity and performance of your reel. (More if in salty or muddy water or trailering with your reels on the deck)

I hope these few hints will help a few of you guys out and save a fishing trip for you. Tight lines.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good tips. Rinsing off everything after every trip with fresh water (sometimes a pain when I'm tired/whipped/backache, but ALWAYS worth taking the time) has been my ultimate reel and gear "lifesaver" over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Give em a shake after rinsing! Its amazing how much water can be trapped in the housings of a spinning reel. The standing trapped water would otherwise take days to evaporate. Back off of the drags right after shaking off. Dont try to wait til after the reels dry, You'll most likly forget and compress the washers over time.


----------

